# back from the vet with my toby dog



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Also known affectionately as mange head.
Yes, the demodex is back. Both cheeks, and in his ears. Apparently it's what caused the ear problem that I thought was ear infections which I treated with Otomax which caused him to go deaf, but that's another thread. At least his hearing is back.
So he's back on the ivermectin for 6 weeks. I hate to put him on it, he just doesn't feel right when he's on it.
I feel so bad for him. It's so hard watching them get old.
My vet did think the transfer factors are a great idea, and wants me to start him on them right away. I emailed Shirley's wellness cafe to ask which formulation the company would suggest for him.
Thanks for all your good wishes in the previous thread. 
Poor Toby.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor boy. I hope he feels better soon and can get back off the ivermectin.

My Jasper had demodex as a puppy. Fortunately we have had no relapses. Which isn't unusual when they have had it as a puppy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Poor baby. I PMed you the link of where I order the human transfer factors. I use the classic for Cody, which is the one recommended for auto immune issues.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm sorry for Toby and YOU, what a drag. I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hope Toby starts feeling better and the new stuff helps. Give him a big hug, so happy that he got his hearing back.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so happy his hearing is back! Lots of hugs to your sweet boy!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank goodness Toby's hearing has returned, but it stinks that the demodex has flared up. I know a number of golden owners who've had good luck with transfer factors helping their dogs, so fingers crossed that it helps Toby, too.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Poor old man.. I am sorryto hear he has a flare of them darn things. It is good his hearing is bckj, tho. Here is a ton of good thoughts for the old fellow.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the good wishes everyone!
He was on the invermectin before and had some problems with it, so we're ramping him up real slowly this time. Hopefully he'll do okay with it.
The poor guy.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Harry had demodex as a pup so I know a little about how you are feeling...infact your post has worried me a little as I had pretty much put it out of my head but this has reminded me that it he could relaps at any point...give toby a hug from me!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

awww Toby....hope you feel better soon!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

_ "It's so hard watching them get old."
_Ain't that the truth!
I hope poor baby toby gets better really quickly. It's probably harder on you than on him - they just don't worry, but we make up for it by worrying twice as much. I'm glad he got his hearing back and I'll steer clear of the otomax with copper.
Give him a hug and kiss for me.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sending Toby Healing thoughts and wishes!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I just got done ordering the transfer factor immune stimulator, so I hope that helps get things under control fast....
thanks for all the good thoughts, you guys are awesome


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Toby*

Sending Toby healing thoughts!

How did you know he had demodex mange?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I knew because he had it 6 months ago...
It first shows up as thinning patches of hair, possibly pink underneath, on the face and sometimes the lower front legs. They look a little, well, moth eaten I guess. 
It often progresses to skin infections, which are red, raw, and scabbed over. Nasty looking.
Hopefully I caught it fast enough this time it won't progress. 




Karen519 said:


> Sending Toby healing thoughts!
> 
> How did you know he had demodex mange?


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Poor Toby boy. I hope you caught it early enough and the transfer factor immune stimulator helps. I hope you are ok, too.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

How is Mr. Mange Head?????? Ear rubs for him from our house.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

i'd like an update on the poor baby too!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Poor Toby. Wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for asking, I"m not really sure how Toby's doing. The mange looks the same to me, but I do remember from last time it tends to look worse before it gets better, so I'm hoping that's why it doesn't look any better yet. 
He doesn't do real well on the ivermectin, it seems to really make him feel dragged out and not himself. Every couple of weeks I take him off of it for 2 or 3 days so that he can have a bit of a break. 
The poor guy.
Please keep the good thoughts coming that we can get this under control fast!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Poor Toby. Good thoughts for you both. Hope he is feeling better soon!


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

Could you please post a picture of what this looks like? Can they have this on their face? I have never heard of this. Do You know what causes this. Thank You


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I will try to get a photo but I'm not sure it will come out very well since we caught it before you can really see much of anything.
Yes, they almost always have it on their faces. Face, muzzle, and sometimes the front of their legs.
It's a mite that lives on all dogs, all the time, believed to be transmitted by their mothers in the first few weeks of life (which is why it's on the face and front paws). It most often shows up in younger puppies, under about 18 months old, with immature immune systems. 
when it shows up in an older dog like this, it's often an indication of an underlying problem that's causing their immune system to be supressed such as hypothryroid, cushings, cancer, lots of things. We're hoping that in the case of my Toby it's because he has no spleen, which is where most of the anti-parasitic T-cells are produced.
Will try for a photo later today.




k9mom said:


> Could you please post a picture of what this looks like? Can they have this on their face? I have never heard of this. Do You know what causes this. Thank You


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Good thoughts and prayers coming for Toby. Get rid of this buddy and feel better...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I tried to get a photo now that it's light out, but it didn't really show anything. Just picture it as the hair thinning (but not bald, yet) in places on his face, and the skin a bit pink underneath it. He looks like moths have been nibbling on the fur on his face in patches.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

I appreciate you trying to post a picture. It sounds like something similar to what Nugget had. She had patches on her face where the hair was missing and the skin was inflamed. We tried the ivermectin as well, but Nugget also didn't seem like herself so we took her off it. 

We ended up putting a variety of things on it--our vet had concocted a solution he called Ear Stuff. I don't even know what was in it, but it was the only thing we found that took care of Nugget's ear infections once and for all. It killed the yeast and fungus that was growing in her ear's and since then Nugget hasn't had any ear infections. Since it did such a good job in her ears, we asked about using it on the patches on her face. He said it was worth a shot so we did. We also read about an olive oil/tea tree oil mixture that was good for infections, rashes, cuts, abrasions, and other irritations so we put this on 2 to 3 times a day also. The mixture is 1/2 cup olive oil and 1 tablespoon tea tree oil. Mix this well and apply to the affected areas. We did this for about 7 to 10 days. 

We also used a device called Alpha Stim that another vet of Nugget's recommended. It is a microelectrical current therapy system that is used to promote healing.

I'm not sure exactly what took care of the problem, but this combination seemed to do the trick. Nugget's face has cleared up and so far we haven't seen a recurrence.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

How old was Nugget when this happened? Was she young? 
Demodex isn't uncommon in young dogs, and tends to resolve itself on its own. It's these old guys that really have a problem with it.
My Toby is having a horrible time with the ivermectin. Last night he was vomiting. The last time he was on it, we had to put him on it for 10 days, then off for 3, then on for 10, etc. This time seems worse, I don't really know what to do.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

Nugget was about 11 years old ,she just turned 12 this February. If you e mail me maybe i can send you some of this tea tree oil. 

I see you live in Chicago. I was born and raised in Chicago, in the Bridgeport area, Mayor Richard Daily area. My e mail is [email protected]. 

I hope Toby get better. I know when my fuzzykids are sick I am very miserable.


----------

